# The front paw tuck and back leg stretch.



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Yup Zelda does this A LOT.. When I first got her.. I'm like oh no she hurt her paw she is laying on it weird!

Haha anyways since than i've seen other, especially GSD's do this. 

I think its cute now that I know its not a hurt paw.. 

Why do they do this do you think? Zelda also will sometimes do an actual kick out of her back leg, this seems to be her favorite laying down position! 

Horrible picture but heres one of her sleeping on the couch.  Paw tucked, back leg hanging out and stretched out:










Note the "Yoda Ears".. ^^


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl sits with me on the couch like that sometimes with her head in my lap. No room for paws when she does that so she folds them.

Sometimes she folds them when she is not close to me. I guess it gets old having your paw extended all of the time.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Lol. I too first thought it was a hurt paw and would unfild it or them, to take a look. As soon as I"d let go he would stretch and curl it again. He sleeps in such weird positions ( head or half body hanging off the couch, hiding face, paws sticking straight up toward ceiling etc) ive since given up worrying.


----------

